# Lawn aerator needed



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking for a yard aerator to rent/use. I dont want the plug pulling type, I'd rather have the spikes on a wheel kind. Any help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Check with the local equipment rental places, i used to get one from the place over here near Perdido before it shut down. Got the one on the big roller that you fill with water at your house and it worked great. Or you can pick up a cheaper one like this:


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

My father in law has one that connects to a ride on mower that he has been trying to sell. PM me if interested. I can't imagine he would want too much money.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Deadreckoning said:


> Looking for a yard aerator to rent/use. I dont want the plug pulling type, I'd rather have the spikes on a wheel kind. Any help appreciated.
> Thanks


Don't know where U live but the best aerator like you have described is a pair of cheap metal spike golf shoes. Put them on each time you mow if you are not a riding mower guy. If you ride nevermind.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a de-thatcher if you want to use that. Its the you pull behind a lawn tractor.


----------

